# Tv Sharp 20MU14PH diagrama.



## Adrian32 (Ene 20, 2013)

Por favor alguien me podría facilitar el diagrama del Tv Sharp 20MU14PH. Gracias.


----------



## marvin58 (Ago 21, 2018)

Buenos dias adrian 32 yo tengo el mismo problema quiero saber si logro conseguir el manual del tv sharp 20mu14ph ya que tengo el problema que la resistencia r618 esta recalentada y no se de cuanta es su capacidad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2018)

Problema con Tv Sharp 20MU14PH


----------



## marvin58 (Ago 21, 2018)

Si tengo el problema que no se de cuanto es el valor de la resistencia 618 ya que esta recalentada.

Gracias por su ayuda pero no encuentro el link del diagrama, de cuanto es el valor de la resistencia 618 ,  muchas gracias por su coloboración


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2018)

Le pasé el link porque ahí está el diagrama ¿ No lo fué a ver ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/sharp_20mu14_chasis-cda-pdf.86886/


----------



## marvin58 (Ago 22, 2018)

Gracias por su ayuda


----------

